# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Pyetje për ateistët

## MicroWorld

Kam nje pyetje per ju ateistat:
Cili eshte qellimi i jetes suaj?

----------


## MicroWorld

Luten antaret ateista qe mos t'i ikun temes por t'i pergjigjen pyetjes shume kjarte dhe thjeshte...

----------


## jarigas

> Kam nje pyetje per ju ateistat:
> Cili eshte qellimi i jetes suaj?


Perpara duhet te vertetosh se duhet te kete patjeter nje qellim!!!!

----------


## PINK

Te hame buke e te flejme gjume. lol

----------


## chino

> Kam nje pyetje per ju ateistat:
> Cili eshte qellimi i jetes suaj?


Mire te eshte pergjegjur Jarigas: Ku shkruan se duhet te kesh nje "qellim"? Kjo e para. E dyta eshte: Cfare qellimi pranohet si "qellim" dhe kush vendose per kete gje? P.sh. a mund ta bej qellim jetesor te qenurit nje perzierje ne mes te kaurrit dhe megaqafirit?

----------


## iktuus

> Kam nje pyetje per ju ateistat:
> Cili eshte qellimi i jetes suaj?


Ti me siguri ne brendesin tende mendon se duke bere nje pyetje te till (kaq inteligjente )  ndihesh  krenar  se do vesh ne veshtirsi   mekataret  apo jo?
Sa gjynah me vjen per ty, si meshirues dhe mershirbers qe jam  po te meshiroj...

----------


## mia@

Une kam shume.

----------


## zerilire

ju pershendes po mendoj se sitpergjigjem ne zot besoj shum zoti thot aij qejekan aije rri qashtu qyjekan edhe qyshje feja e shptarit shiptarija tung tung

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Qellimi im eshte te kenaqem sa me shum ne kete jete, pra ti shijoj te gjitha bukurite qe na i ofron kjo bote, sepse per kete qellim eshte krijuar kjo bote!

----------


## Hylltar

Unë nuk jam ateist, por duke qenë se pyetja vje nga islamokristianët, po përgjigjem se qëllimi im në këtë jetë është të zhdukë islamizmin dhe kristianizmin.

----------


## optimus.prime

çudi...askush nuk paska nje qellim te denje per te jetuar...

----------


## chino

> çudi...askush nuk paska nje qellim te denje per te jetuar...


Cudi, kane uzurpuar gabelsia te gjitha qellimet e jetes per vete.
Kerkon magjypi ta pyesesh nje here se pari ate a eshte ky qellim i vlereshem, sepse ndryshe te "nencmon". 

Phaaaaaaa ku eshte bre ai "Zot" qe ben njeriun kaq budalle, t'ia fus nje shpulle keshtu b*thprape gabelqe t'ia qes qyrret ne toke

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Kam nje pyetje per ju ateistat:
> Cili eshte qellimi i jetes suaj?


Po ti qëllim jete e quan të jesh shërbëtor i fesë ? Mendoj se ka qëllime të tjera akoma më të rëndësishme në jetë.

----------


## Vidasusi

Qëllimi i jetës për çdo njeri është unik. Pa dallim në beson në Zot ose jo, secili njeri jeton me një qëllim.

Dikush mund të ketë qëllimi të arrij parajsën në botën tjetër.
Dikush të arrij parajsën në këtë botë.

Dikush ka për qëllim të bëj mirë dhe të marr merita në botën tjetër.
Dikush të bëj mirë dhe të shoh rezultatet në këtë botë.

Dikush tjetër ka qëllim të lëj gjurëm, të ndryshojë diçka.
Dikush tjetër s'çan kokën për këtë dhe do vetëm të zgjohet edhe nesër.


:-D

----------


## Dr.Qendro

> çudi...askush nuk paska nje qellim te denje per te jetuar...


Ti sherbesh nje miku imagjinar ne qiell te duket dicka e denje ty?

----------


## iktuus

> Cudi, kane uzurpuar gabelsia te gjitha qellimet e jetes per vete.
> Kerkon magjypi ta pyesesh nje here se pari ate a eshte ky qellim i vlereshem, sepse ndryshe te "nencmon". 
> 
> Phaaaaaaa ku eshte bre ai "Zot" qe ben njeriun kaq budalle, t'ia fus nje shpulle keshtu b*thprape gabelqe t'ia qes qyrret ne toke


*Chino e di cfare mendoj? Ndoshta nuk ka rendesi cfare mendoj une por gjithsesi dua te ve ne dukje mendimin tim.
Nuk duhet medeomos te ekzistoj Zoti per te bere njeriun budalla. Pse nuk beson faktin qe te besosh tek dicka bene qe njeriu te jete ne paqe me vetveten. Psikologjia e nje njeriu eshte e ndryshme nga te tjeret.
Nese ajo dicka qe quhet Zot ne koshiencen time luan nje rol parsor te mirqenies se vetvetes,   pse mos ta pranoj? 
Nese  per ty eshte qesharake ajo cka per mua eshte e rendesishme  cfare faji kam une? Por mbi te gjitha cdo gje eshte e qellimshme, qellimet ndryshojn  nga njeri tjetri, dhe ti ndryshon nga une, ateher te pyes ti je me superior se une? C'rendesi ka superioriteti ku destinacioni eshte i njejt.
Pelqej argumentat e tua sepse jane te mireformuluara edhe pse ndonjehere e ekzagjeron.*

----------


## chino

> *
> Nuk duhet medeomos te ekzistoj Zoti per te bere njeriun budalla.*


Besimi ne Zot nuk e ben njeriun automatikisht budalla. Por ka raste, ku pothuajse cdo argument tregon se beismi ne Zot ka bere njeriun budalla. Per shembull per budallesine e biseduesit optimus.prime shkaktar eshte besimi i tij ne Allahun. Argumentet: Optimus.prime beson ne Kuran. Kurani thote se jam libri i Allahut. Allahu thote ne Kuran se cdo gje duhet te sillet rreth tij. Pra nuk pranon qellim tjeter te jetes, perpos qellimin e "besimit ne Allahun". Kjo gje ben njeriun budalle. Rezultati: Beismi ne Allahun e ka bere budalle. 




> Pse nuk beson faktin qe te besosh tek dicka bene qe njeriu te jete ne paqe me vetveten. Psikologjia e nje njeriu eshte e ndryshme nga te tjeret.
> Nese ajo dicka qe quhet Zot ne koshiencen time luan nje rol parsor te mirqenies se vetvetes,   pse mos ta pranoj?


Prano sa te duash, deri sa te lodhesh, sa per mua. Por nese ky "Zoti" ne kete koshiencen tende thote se ata qe s'besojne ne mua jane per te u nencmuar ne cilendo forme, atehere Chino duhet ose te kapituloje para "Zotit" tend ose t'ia tregoje kufijte. Kur ia tregon Chino kufijte, e ben kete me argumente, me te cilat deshmon se e ke "Zotin" hegjemonist, kriminel dhe per kete arsye budalle. 




> Nese  per ty eshte qesharake ajo cka per mua eshte e rendesishme  cfare faji kam une?


A ka te drejte te bej besimtari kete pyetje?
Une mendoj jo. Jobesimtari ka te drejte te beje kete pyetje.
Pse?
Sepse jobesimtari eshte "statuti origjinal" i njeriut, gjendja natyrore e tij. Dhe ne kete gjendje natyrore te tij, vije dhe e shti hunden Allahu, thote "Kush eshte ashtu si je ti (pra kush eshte ne gjendje te tij origjinale, gjendje natyrore), eshte i keq, i poshter, do ta denoj ne Ferr". 

Pra jo jobesimtari e pengon ke, por Allahu ia teshe jobesimtarit atesendin.
Per te fituar hapesire per jete, jobesimtari e con Allahun ne rr. te se-se.
Per kete arsye pyetja jote eshte e pasakte. 




> Por mbi te gjitha cdo gje eshte e qellimshme, qellimet ndryshojn  nga njeri tjetri, dhe ti ndryshon nga une, ateher te pyes ti je me superior se une? C'rendesi ka superioriteti ku destinacioni eshte i njejt.


S'jam me superior sesa ti aspak. As me superior se dikush tjeter. Por proklamoj superioritet atehere, kur dikush tjeter se pari ka proklamuar superioritet ndaj meje dhe njerezve si une. "Dikush" ne kete kuptim perfshin edhe "Zotin" (Allahun, Hyjin, Buden). Per kete arsye ndoshta te dukem se mendoj se jam superior. Shikoje origjinen e problemit, konfliktit, debatit, e cila per mua eshte hegjemonizmi fetar, atehere e kupton se superioriteti im eshte vec "vetembrojtje". 




> *Pelqej argumentat e tua sepse jane te mireformuluara edhe pse ndonjehere e ekzagjeron.*[/B]


Flm shume.

----------


## Izadora

Ta jetoim sa mire ate qe na edhte dhene, dhe te ndihmojme ne mos shuarjen e genit njeri.

----------


## Hylltar

> Nese ajo dicka qe quhet Zot ne koshiencen time luan nje rol parsor te mirqenies se vetvetes, pse mos ta pranoj?


Shumica e këtyre njerzve menrmethan ta xhigavin, tuj tkallxu qysh paska zot, e zoti ndëshkon etj.

----------


## Hylltar

Rreth identifikimit përmes kombit ka keqkuptime të mëdha, që më së shumti shfrytëzohen nga qendrat e neglizhencës abrahamike. Që të hymë direkt në temë: në mesin tonë shumë prej atyre që kanë njohuri elementare e nganjëherë edhe gjysmake rreth historisë tonë, mburren me faktin se shqiptarët gjithëmonë u identifikuan si "shqiptarë", ndërsa të tjerët u identifikuan me fe. Thuhet se në mesjetë po t'a pyesje një francez, anglez apo gjerman se çfarë është, ai do të përgjigjej se është "kristian", kurse po ta pyesje shqiptarin ai do të përgjigjej "jam shqiptar".

Shtrohet pyetja se sa anketa janë mbajtur nëpër fshatrat franceze apo arbëreshe të mesjetës që të na jepet një pasqyrë e saktë, se si identifikoheshin njerëzit në atë kohë? Mbase asnjë anketë, sepse nuk ishte koha e anketave atëherë, ishte mesjetë. Prandaj ne nuk mund të kemi një ide se sa arbërorë dhe sa francezë identifikoheshin me komb, e sa të tjerë nga të dy palët identifikoheshin me fe. Prandaj nuk mund të mbështetemi në një konstatim të këtillë, për të ndërtuar një bazë mbi të cilën mburremi, sepse thjesht do të mburremi kot.

A mjafton kjo që të jesh shqiptar?

Identiteti e bën kombin, dhe jo identifikimi. Se psh nëse dikush quan veten "bixhimun", dhe nuk arrin të shpjegojë se çka është bixhimuni, atëherë ai njeri nuk e din çka është. 

Nëse ngrihesh nga gjumi si arab, lan duart e sytë si arabë, han mëngjes si arab, vje dreka, dhe përsëri arab, han darkë si arab, bie me flejt si arab, dhe në fund i thua vetes shqiptar, atëherë çfarë u dashka ky emërtimi shqiptar? Vetëm si stoli?

Edhe në këtë rast, kush i thotë vetes shqiptar duhet të dijë se çka është shqiptari. Çka quajmë shqiptar?

Nëse i krahasojmë nga ana sasiore, identifikimi është baraz me një kokërr zalli, kurse identiteti është një oqean. Identifikimi është një emër, me 3, 4, hajde deri në 20-30 shkronja por nuk shkon më shumë se kaq. Kurse identiteti është një pasuri e pafund. Ka dallim ta quash veten me një emër dhe ta dish se çka je. E para është identifikim, e dyta është identitet. E para s'ka vlerë pa të dytën.

Por, gjithashtu emri shqiptar nuk është stoli. Është emri apo identifikimi që na lidh me identitetin shqiptar, pra me krejt atë pasuri që i takon kombit tonë.

Fetarët, janë të dhënë me mish e me shpirt pas fesë së tyre, që në fund të fundit nuk është tjetër veçse kultura kombëtare ose e çifutëve (krishterimi) ose e arabëve (islamizmi). Kjo është detyra numër një, e cilësdo fé abrahamike.

Zakonisht pas luftës së fundit në Kosovë, në ekstremizëm fetar kanë kaluar njerëzit me komb të përzier. Kush ka babë e nanë shqiptarë, i mjafton identiteti shqiptar, por edhe e respekton atë. Të tjerë që kanë një prind shqiptar kurse tjetrin goran a boshnjak a turk a arab etj. nuk kanë se si të identifikohen me komb, sepse kanë kombin e përzier. Atyre ju nevojitet një identitet që i bashkon dy prindërit e tij, prej të cilëve ka lindur edhe vetë. Ky identitet është ai fetar. Për të pasur një identitet të fortë iu duhet të kalojnë në ekstremizëm, të zbatojnë Kuranin pikë për pikë.

Këta njerëz sulmojnë identitetin shqiptar pa pikë mëshire. Kjo shihet në urrejtjen e thellë që kanë për çdo gjë pagane, që në fakt është pasuria kryesore që na lidh me ilirët (përveç gjuhës), sulmojnë shqiptarët në baza fetare (Skenderbeu etj), tregojnë afinitet të panevojshëm me turq e me arabë, kur dihet se së paku turqit ende sot e kësaj dite nuk ua kanë lejuar shkollat shqipe atyre 5 miljonë shqiptarëve, që ndoshta në këtë moment janë bërë turq, madje e fallsifikojnë edhe historinë se demek Perandoria Osmane qenka sjellur mirë me shqiptarët, se turqët paskan ardhur këtu për të na pajisur me hareme dhe për të na mbajtur në hallvë e sherbet, dhe shkilet haptazi mbi gjakun e gjithë atyre shqiptarëve që derdhën gjak për 5 shekujt parreshtur asnjë vit. Ne nga ana jonë duhet t'i kuptojmë, sepse secili komb sulmon tjetrin, kjo jetë është luftë. Në këtë rast kombi arab po sulmon kombin shqiptar.

Për të mos rënë në sy si anti-shqiptarë, nevojitet identifikimi si shqiptar. Po vijmë tek fjalët që i thamë në fillim, se ka njerëz që vetëm emrin e kanë shqiptar, dhe për t’a kompenzuar iu duhet të bërtasin pa rreshtur “jam shqiptar”. Këta identifikohen si shqiptarë, dhe këtë e kanë jo vetëm stoli, por edhe mburojë për kamuflim. Për kamuflim nuk përdoret vetëm emërtimi shqiptar por edhe figurat kombëtare, të cilat janë shqiptarë, dhe këta i marrin si shembull kinse paskan qenë muslimanë dhe se paskan luftuar për kauzën e tyre.

Një Isa Boletin i shekullit të kaluar dallon shumë nga një adoleshent i depresionuar i ditëve të sotme që shkon të xhumave në xhami. Dallon si nata me ditë. Isa Boletini nuk kishte nevojë të thotë "jam shqiptar", por e tregonte me vepra.identitetin e vet. Të tjerët i shihnin veprat e tij dhe menjëherë e kuptonin se është shqiptar. Nuk i kushtonte shumë rëndësi identifikimit por identitetit.

Ai e bëri një gjynah të madh sipas Kuranit. Ai iu përul flamurit shqiptar, e puthi dhe e adhuroi. Kjo e bën atë shqiptar të vërtetë, por e nxjerr nga radhët e muslimanëve.

Po mirë, pse u dashka patjetër të jesh musliman?

Shqiptarët ishin këtu prej mija vitesh, pavarësisht se si u quajtën. Ishin pellazgë të parahistorisë, ilirë të antikës, arbërorë të mesjetës, dhe vetëm nga shekulli 18 e këndej si për inat të fesë islame që e ndalon totemizmin, këta u quajtën me emrin e totemit të tyrë, shqiptarë. Bij të shqipes, adhuruesë të shqiponjës.

Pra gjatë gjithë ekzistencën tonë ne paskemi qenë, të pavarur nga feja, po e vë theksin nga feja e huaj, atëherë nuk na duket e nevojshme që të përzihen këto kultet vdekjes në kulturën shqiptare.

Dita e premte është për të shkuar në pishinë, e jo në xhami. Bile për ata që shkojnë në xhami kam një propozim që në vend të atyre lëvizjeve të pakuptimta në xhami, më mirë të regjistrohen në kursin e aerobikut, se bile muskujt i ushtrojnë.

Shqiptari i vërtetë i vjel mollët për t’i ngrënë. Muslimani i vjel mollët se pale mos po gjen ndonjë “Allah” aty brenda, e ta fotografojë e ta shfaqë në internet si ‘mrekulli’ të Allahut.

----------

